# working water spout for water tank?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd like to build a tank that will actually work but don't have a clue how the the spout works. Any drawings, links, or threads that will explain? Bill


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.cwrr.com/Drawings/cnw-16...ower-4.jpg

Looking over that drawing the valve looks like a toilet tank flapper. 


-Brian


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I hadn't seen that drawing, does look like a flapper valve! Actually, it would probably look better if it dripped a little. My idea was to use a big can and cover it with wood.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill

Maybe this will be of help to you.

*Water Stations*
*File Type: PDF / File Size: 2.5MB*
*Left-click to open - Right-click to download*


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Great resource! Thanks for the help. Looks like, from a quick read, all the details are there! Thanks, Bill


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want it to drip a little us a emitter from the drip system that waters your garden. Use the smallest you can find. I was thinking of doing that to simulate weeping in my tunels.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I came up with a pretty cheap way to do it. I have a piece of 5/32" ID brass tube extending up thru the bottom (cut and soldered into an "L")of a 1 gal tin can. The tube is about 4" hi inside the can and about an inch from the outer rim. About 1" from the bottom, I have a cut halfway through the tube. A length of 5/32" rod slides up and down. I have about a 1 1/2" piece of chain connected from the top of the rod to an "L" shaped bellcrank at the top held in place by small brass angle. A chain hangs over the side. Pull the chain, raises the rod past the 'cut', water runs out, let go of chain, weight of rod drops down...water stops.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I took the easy way out and just Bought an AC tank. Made to do exactly what you where looking to do. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's about like a bathtub drain. Would be easy to make.


----------

